# Southern Skunk



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Went to Otter and Piute... if your planning on making the trip, save your money and wait a couple weeks at least. Nobody in my group of 4 had any luck and we talked to maybe 15 others and a fish cop and the fishing has been dead. Didn't see a single fish or hear of a single fish. Went to Piute, fished and hour or so and hockey caught one and theoldman caught one. Save your money and wait a little while.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

AFD
Sorry to hear about the soft fishing at Otter Creek. Not sure if you tried it but sometimes fishing just a plain pheasant tail nymph or bloodworm under an indicator in really shallow water there can work well. Maybe the fish haven't started to move into the shallows, but when they do the west side and south side, in front of the campground, can be good in the real shallow water.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

We have seen the phenominal fishing there with nymphs in the past. The fish just haven't moved in yet. The water coming into Otter Creek was really dirty. You could see the clear water line from the dirty water and it was well out of casting distance. I'm not saying you won't catch fish in the murky water but I think your best bet is a boat at this time at least for a couple more weeks.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, that's too bad. Sorry it wasn't better for you.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Sucks to get skunked man. I like catching not fishing.... sounds like you did a lot of fishin. My twin and I were considering hitting that area during our spring break, but it sounds like central/southern utah is slowing down. Who knows the end of spring semester could be a better time to go. Thanks for the report.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

They're in, there just isn't that many I don't think. We caught 8 fish 6 of which were 10 to 12" long last weekend. One nice one at about 22" and one inbetween.
Poor fishing last spring (all I could catch were dinks), poor fishing this summer and fall (reports from my neighbor and locals), poor ice fishing (I caught very few and didn't hear anyone doing any better), and......


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

We were up there this weekend as well. It was very nice weather with minimal wind (very rare for OC) but the fishing was slooowww. We caught one from the shore that was a healthy 18" but fat. That was about it... The spawn should be coming very soon and hopefully things will pick up! -|\O-


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Has any one been down recently? Wondering if Piute or Otter creek was doing any good?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

We went by both places on Saturday. Didn't fish either one because it was too windy. Water is murky and the fishing has mostly been slow, at least from what I've heard.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/utahdivisionofw ... nfisheries

Otter Creek gill netting is done...check it out!


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

I would like to see these results but I don't know a thing about Facebook and really don't want to. Why is the DWR using Facebook? Can't they just post the results on their own website somewhere in the fishing section? Could someone post the results here for those of us who don't Facebook?


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

> I would like to see these results but I don't know a thing about Facebook and really don't want to. Why is the DWR using Facebook? Can't they just post the results on their own website somewhere in the fishing section? Could someone post the results here for those of us who don't Facebook?


Because the world evolves around face book now. All the organizations and businesses uses face book now because almost everyone has a face book account and it's a quick and easy way to relay information. If you click on the link it will take you to the survey from the DNR but you have to login into face book to view it. I think it is a good idea that they are a part of face book now. I can find out quick easy information from almost everyone on face book. I think face book is a little over rated my self and really don't care for it either. The only reason I have an account is to keep up on all the local shooting and fishing organizations.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

i got facebook account and the dwr web site on facebook does not even come up


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Find it in the Search. Only start typing it in and let the browser finish the rest of the options below. It pulled up 3 different DNR face book accounts.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Utah-D ... 9382981749


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

There is absolutely nothing on Facebook.......at least that I've found that says anything about gill netting on Otter Creek. 
Bizzare post and a waste of time.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The southern region's facebook page has been taken down because the salt lake office didn't like the southern guys making their own page...so, now that information isn't on Facebook.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> The southern region's facebook page has been taken down because the salt lake office didn't like the southern guys making their own page...so, now that information isn't on Facebook.


What did it hurt? Hasn't the DWR been asking for ideas to improve communication with the public? Lame!  :roll:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah...that's why it was put up to improve communication with the public...but, I guess it is one of those damned if you do and damned if you don't things.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

We still want to see the results. Where are they?


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

BrookieGuy1 that is my point. They just need to carve out a section in the fisheries portion of the DWR webpage and post the gill net survey info there. The Big Game side of the DWR web site has a plethora of info and statistics. Literally thousands and thousands of pages. The hunters don't have to navigate through Facebook or set up a Facebook account just to look at some data.


----------

